# Getting things done



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Having lived in Spain for two months now I can safely say that getting thing done in Egypt was a darn sight easier...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Having lived in Spain for two months now I can safely say that getting thing done in Egypt was a darn sight easier...


oh dear..................


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> oh dear..................




Tell me about it.. still no water or electricity.
I ordered a debit card last week and went to collect today as instructed only to be told it hasn't been ordered.
Our shop ordered a wireless debit/ credit and we were given a plug in and when we said it should be wireless we were told well it´s not this is what you are being given.

At least in Egypt you could pay baksheesh and get it done


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> At least in Egypt you could pay baksheesh and get it done


Hmm, I think on balance I prefer the Spanish way ...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It can take ages to get even simple things done. So I have a G&T, or a brandy with ice or maybe an ice-cold beer, go to the pool, sit in it, sip, and resort to French, c'est la vie. I will not let it get me down.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Inshallah bukra mellish sadiqatee.

I do sympathise, this place is so behind the rest of the world in relation to customer service I am suprised they actually have a translation for the word.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Before we came here, I told Mrs Doggy that I would be very surprised if we got more than a 10% success rate on things we had to get done and most of our journeys would be wild goose chases ......... looks like it's all going to plan so far then









We work on the theory that if you get only one thing done per day then the day has been a success ........ so I have just safely negotiated my way to the fridge and managed, at great personal effort, to come back with a perfectly poured glass of ale and un estupendo vodka y tonica....... you see, we're forging ahead

Es la vida no?










Doggy


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> We work on the theory that if you get only one thing done per day then the day has been a success ........ so I have just safely negotiated my way to the fridge and managed, at great personal effort, to come back with a perfectly poured glass of ale and un estupendo vodka y tonica....... you see, we're forging ahead
> 
> ]


Exactly our philosophy. One thing a day achieved is an enormous success, and once, just once miund, we achieved two things on the same day. Never did quite recover from that one...


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

thrax said:


> Exactly our philosophy. One thing a day achieved is an enormous success, and once, just once miund, we achieved two things on the same day. Never did quite recover from that one...


Sitting in a bar one day Mrs Doggy calculated that we had in fact done three things that particular day........ I was ill for a week



Doggy


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Hmm, I think on balance I prefer the Spanish way ...




but you have not experienced both ways


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Before we came here, I told Mrs Doggy that I would be very surprised if we got more than a 10% success rate on things we had to get done and most of our journeys would be wild goose chases ......... looks like it's all going to plan so far then
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am not managing to get one thing done a month!!!!
How can you live without water? One would think that in an European country that having water would be a basic human right...i


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> Inshallah bukra mellish sadiqatee.
> 
> I do sympathise, this place is so behind the rest of the world in relation to customer service I am suprised they actually have a translation for the word.


Again we are in different worlds - bought a washing machine Friday night, delivered and installed Saturday morning.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am not managing to get one thing done a month!!!!
> How can you live without water? One would think that in an European country that having water would be a basic human right...i


actually it is -even in spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Again we are in different worlds - bought a washing machine Friday night, delivered and installed Saturday morning.


& I was impressed with :

a special shower seat & wheelchair for my dad

ordered online sunday night.............seat delivered today - wheelchair expected tomorrow


----------



## Magnum03 (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh dear - we're thinking of setting up a business, this doesn't Sound to good. Is the B2B service just as bad or is it only in relation to end customers?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I would like to be impressed by having power and water... t


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I find it strange that being without power or water for one month seems to be a source of amusement for some as if getting a washing machine delivered within 24hours or a special chair makes up for the complete lack of service shown to me. If I was writing this from the UK or indeed another country then posters and posters from Spain would be shouting from the rooftops telling me who to contact, to write to my MP and so on as water is a basic human right and I should have it.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I find it strange that being without power or water for one month seems to be a source of amusement for some as if getting a washing machine delivered within 24hours or a special chair makes up for the complete lack of service shown to me. If I was writing this from the UK or indeed another country then posters and posters from Spain would be shouting from the rooftops telling me who to contact, to write to my MP and so on as water is a basic human right and I should have it.


I know it's not helpful, but welcome to Spain. Where are you located? By any chance in the middle of the campo out of the way of any bigger town or tourist area? If yes, I'm not surprised. The only thing you can do is bombard your electricity and water supplier with phone calls and personal visits on a daily basis. If you are not fluent in spanish get someone to come with you / do the calls. In many cases your only chance is to be a real pest until someone has enough of you and pulls their finger out.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I find it strange that being without power or water for one month seems to be a source of amusement for some as if getting a washing machine delivered within 24hours or a special chair makes up for the complete lack of service shown to me. If I was writing this from the UK or indeed another country then posters and posters from Spain would be shouting from the rooftops telling me who to contact, to write to my MP and so on as water is a basic human right and I should have it.


well of course water is a basic human right!!

I don't think it's funny - just that as a seasoned expat with family already living in the area for some time, I figured you must know what to do and were just having a vent......

you have called the water company, yes??

time after time after time? - been to their office & kicked up a fuss?

what reasons are they giving you?

are you in an apartment or a campo house?

is it new or old?

have the neighbours got water?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Seb* said:


> I know it's not helpful, but welcome to Spain. Where are you located? By any chance in the middle of the campo out of the way of any bigger town or tourist area? If yes, I'm not surprised. The only thing you can do is bombard your electricity and water supplier with phone calls and personal visits on a daily basis. If you are not fluent in spanish get someone to come with you / do the calls. In many cases your only chance is to be a real pest until someone has enough of you and pulls their finger out.




No I am in the middle of a town, my solicitor is constantly on the phone for me. I know that she is making the calls as her office is above my shop and I am in the office when she is doing it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> well of course water is a basic human right!!
> 
> I don't think it's funny - just that as a seasoned expat with family already living in the area for some time, I figured you must know what to do and were just having a vent......
> 
> ...




Yes I am a seasoned expat and yes I have family living here so I am well aware what needs to be done but that doesn't mean to say that the powers that be will sit up and take notice... my town now starts a 5 day fiesta so there is no chance of anything being done now before next week. The reasons I am being given is.. tomorrow tomorrow, yes my neighbours have water and electricity and I have neither. 

So what do you do when your basic human rights are not being provided?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello MS< I'm sorry to hear what you are going through. To be honest, I can't give you any useful advice as I don't know myself what to do in such cases..
I would like to know what reasons/excuses they are giving you, so I can ask around.

This will sound very obvious, but if you live in a town, and there is water in your street, perhaps it is only a matter of turning the key on, which could possibly be located outside the building, in the walls of the ground floor??? Just an idea.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Hello MS< I'm sorry to hear what you are going through. To be honest, I can't give you any useful advice as I don't know myself what to do in such cases..
> I would like to know what reasons/excuses they are giving you, so I can ask around.
> 
> This will sound very obvious, but if you live in a town, and there is water in your street, perhaps it is only a matter of turning the key on, which could possibly be located outside the building, in the walls of the ground floor??? Just an idea.




Hi Sonrisa

Yes there is water on in the street.. its a long story but basically the house had been without water for 4 years and I ended up paying 1000 euros to have a new water meter put in plus new pipework from the street to the meter on the outside wall, the water was switched on and I had an internal leak but there was also a big leak from the pavement to the house so the water board switched the water back off and told me they would repair it....still waiting. the electricity board have told me we are getting round to it!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi,

If you're a "seasoned" expat, I'm surprised you're surprised. 


The matter at hand. 

Apart from the water company, you pay your IBI. 
A pre-requisite for paying rates is a Cédula de Habitabilidad. A dwelling which lacks a certificate stating it is fit for living in doesn't qualify for one.
So inform the Ayuntamiento that your gestor/lawyer has advised you to withold the proportional part (1 month..etc) from your IBI. Totally untrue, but who cares?

Badger the Council - they have more sway with the utilities than you. 

Andy.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I am a seasoned expat and yes I have family living here so I am well aware what needs to be done but that doesn't mean to say that the powers that be will sit up and take notice... my town now starts a 5 day fiesta so there is no chance of anything being done now before next week. The reasons I am being given is.. tomorrow tomorrow, yes my neighbours have water and electricity and I have neither.
> 
> So what do you do when your basic human rights are not being provided?


I honestly don't know

it seems you are doing all the right things - short of camping outside the water company office

surely your abogada can do more than just phone though - she should know the right people to hassle


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We live in a small urbanization of 67 houses.

Soon after we moved here there was a dispute between the community and the water company. The water company cut off the water supply - middle of summer 

The community adminstrator called the police. He said it is illegal not to supply water. The water was on within a few hours.

I am not sure if this would apply to you - ask you abogado.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> We live in a small urbanization of 67 houses.
> 
> Soon after we moved here there was a dispute between the community and the water company. The water company cut off the water supply - middle of summer
> 
> ...


the police - yes - denounce the water company -that would work - seriously, just the threat from the abogada might tbh

won't work with the electric co though - surely the abogada must have some _enchufe_


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

yes, but it sounds like that's not a problem to do with the company not supplying water, which they are, but a pipe that needs solding, a rather common problem in houses that had been without runnig water for long periods. Nevertheless it should be a pretty straithg forward job and it's unacceptable that this is taking that long.

Who knows, maybe the plumbers are not motivated to work. 
Given how things are at the moment in Spain, i'd place my bet that the ayuntamieto hasn't been paying its bills.

I'm sorry, sounds like your move is being a major hassle


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> No I am in the middle of a town, my solicitor is constantly on the phone for me. I know that she is making the calls as her office is above my shop and I am in the office when she is doing it.


A few of my sons customers have had this problem, he advises go to the EU Directive Website, find the part where it says it is your legal right to be connected to Electric and Water, (it's apparently illegal to cut someone off from water). Make a copy of the relevant bit and take it along to your local utilities provider and remind them you wish to be connected. If they still carry on ignoring your request, report your local office to the head office in your province ie, Alicante = Alicante, Granada = Granada, if this still doesnt work, find your local Consel Comarcal and denounce the utilities, taking with you proof of all correspondance etc. If you don't feel up to this get a gestor or even your solicitor to do this.

If after the Consel you still have no joy, go to your local courts and denounce them under the criminal act for having disconnected in the first place (even if your house is brand new it has to be connected to test the pipes etc which means they cannot disconnect it after) and if that still doesnt work contact your Spain EU representative and report them through the EU. Though the chances of it going this far is unlikely.

The water will undoubtedly try and charge you a connection fee, this is actually illegal however, as with most things in Spain they will do it anyway and it is unlikely you will have any recourse.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

You could get quotes as to how much it will cost to repair the leaks, then take this along with you to the water company and say you are more than willing to have the repairs done but will send the bill to them. If they say, NO! we will do it, do not leave the office until you have a fixed date.

With regards the Electric, as long as your house is legal it should not take more than 2 weeks, so ask them for an explanation and ask for a definite day. 

Do you have children, if not, borrow one, preferably a whingy one or two if you can and take them along with you and make them feel guilty.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> You could get quotes as to how much it will cost to repair the leaks, then take this along with you to the water company and say you are more than willing to have the repairs done but will send the bill to them. If they say, NO! we will do it, do not leave the office until you have a fixed date.
> 
> With regards the Electric, as long as your house is legal it should not take more than 2 weeks, so ask them for an explanation and ask for a definite day.
> 
> Do you have children, if not, borrow one, preferably a whingy one or two if you can and take them along with you and make them feel guilty.


:clap2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I find it strange that being without power or water for one month seems to be a source of amusement for some as if getting a washing machine delivered within 24hours or a special chair makes up for the complete lack of service shown to me. If I was writing this from the UK or indeed another country then posters and posters from Spain would be shouting from the rooftops telling me who to contact, to write to my MP and so on as water is a basic human right and I should have it.


Sorry Maiden, I am deeply sympathetic to your plight. My remark about the washing machine was in response to this comment by someone else:



> this place is so behind the rest of the world in relation to customer service I am surprised they actually have a translation for the word.


I don't like sweeping generalisations. 

Lots of good advice above but if I were you I would go straight to the Alcalde and camp on his doorstep until this gets sorted.


----------

